# How to go back to middle school when you're 23?



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

So I can learn harsh lessons I haven't yet about life? Like not everyone cares about me and how to talk back to people?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I really do admire your persistence with this talking back to people thing. You've been getting answers to your other threads lately, but apparently not to your satisfaction. I don't know what to tell you about going back to middle school though. You could watch "Billy Madison" with Adam Sandler, that's kind of what that movie is about. Beyond that I learned plenty of harsh life lessons after the age of 23. I continue to learn them. Just get out there in the world a little bit and harsh lessons are sure to follow.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I really do admire your persistence with this talking back to people thing. You've been getting answers to your other threads lately, but apparently not to your satisfaction. I don't know what to tell you about going back to middle school though. You could watch "Billy Madison" with Adam Sandler, that's kind of what that movie is about. Beyond that I learned plenty of harsh life lessons after the age of 23. I continue to learn them. Just get out there in the world a little bit and harsh lessons are sure to follow.


Billy Madison is just an unintentional time period piece.
And not convincing. Since I have seen it, and he goes to elementary to high school.
And I really am desperate to get into the world, if only my internet and chocolate addiction didn't stop me.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

I know you saw this post. :|


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Just ask them, "What did the five fingers say to the face?" ...Smack! (sorry, dave chappelle reference)


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Just ask them, "What did the five fingers say to the face?" ...Smack! (sorry, dave chappelle reference)


That sounds like an old joke.
But what do I know? 
Stuck at being under middle school social level, I don't watch growned up stuff.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Grade school and middle school were awful anyway. You didn't really miss anything. If anything you're lucky you didn't have to go. I could have done without it myself. I'd probably even be better off.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Grade school and middle school were awful anyway. You didn't really miss anything. If anything you're lucky you didn't have to go. I could have done without it myself. I'd probably even be better off.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Middle school was not that great. From the posts I'm inferring you were home schooled?

Honestly, you haven't missed any life lesson that you can't learn now. I was the biggest loner in middle school. I used to go to the bathroom stalls and just there on the toilet seat until the bell rang. It wasn't until 7th grade that I met this really nice boy and we would meet in the library and play cards together. Don't worry, just get out more.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Middle school was not that great. From the posts I'm inferring you were home schooled?
> 
> Honestly, you haven't missed any life lesson that you can't learn now. I was the biggest loner in middle school. I used to go to the bathroom stalls and just there on the toilet seat until the bell rang. It wasn't until 7th grade that I met this really nice boy and we would meet in the library and play cards together. Don't worry, just get out more.


Yes, I was homeschooled. Because my mom thought she should "protect" me. But that leads to damage. At least you met a nice boy. I didn't meet a genuinely nice anyone until high school, and I still regret and repress those years.

It's hard to get out more when you don't know how. But the good news is homeschooled girls grow up to be sexually promiscuous so I've got lucky.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

SmokeGem said:


> Yes, I was homeschooled. Because my mom thought she should "protect" me. But that leads to damage. At least you met a nice boy. I didn't meet a genuinely nice anyone until high school, and I still regret and repress those years.
> 
> It's hard to get out more when you don't know how. But the good news is homeschooled girls grow up to be sexually promiscuous so I've got lucky.


High school was worse. No regrets just disappointments. 
Yeah I understand, it's hard to get out when all you've ever known is staying in.

Not sure how being sexually promiscuous is lucky??


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

That I get to break out of my "mama's girl" attitude.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like I'll just have to sneak in.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll never stop bothering you.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Well you're are still young! No need to go through middle school with a bunch of pre-pubescent brats. Push yourself to learn in other ways. Take a community college course or volunteer somewhere, maybe even said middle school if it allows.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Well you're are still young! No need to go through middle school with a bunch of pre-pubescent brats. Push yourself to learn in other ways. Take a community college course or volunteer somewhere, maybe even said middle school if it allows.


Brats that are more mature than me.
I will always mourn the loss my of my adolescence, further ruined in high school by always having an aide and being medicated (started in the summer of '04, when I suffered depression induced by not standing up to a terrible friend I once had).
I've tried community college, but I have trouble flourishing.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

:cry I want my Spongebob pillow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

In all seriousness, I'd have to say any grade below the high school level was awesome. I'm saying this 'cause my SA didn't hit until well into my senior year of high school so I experienced almost everything in a "free" mind. The freedom of being a kid, even a young teenager for that matter is unparallel to anything being grown up. Once you grow up reality hits you and there's no turning back. Take it from the wise words of Billy Madison talking to the fat kid.."Stay heeere, stay as long as you caaan. For the love of god, cherish it..you gotta cherish it. You do.."


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

Between the ages of 13-18 was defineately the funniest epoch for me. I moved school to get away from all the bullying and made a fresh start. I spent lots of weekends around people's houses gaming, doing pranks, play fighting, going out on the town and getting baked...BUN 

Then again, when I look back sometimes I can see the peer pressure, the frustration of not being able to get a girlfriend, the miserable evenings I spent after drinking too much cheap lager... but still it was most importantly a care free way of life  I was really into art and becoming a sort of eccentric creative. I didn't give a f*** about desk jobs.

Then after that, something inside me broke and I had to start thinking seriously  Still trying to sort my life out now.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

I still want my Spongebob pillow.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

And a tutorial on how to get out into the world and stop being such a mama's girl.


----------

